# Besatz legal, illegal.



## rheinfischer70 (7. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,
vorgestern bin ich zufällig an einem Nachbargewässer meines Vereinsgewässers gelandet (NRW).
Ein dort sitzender Angler fragte mich, was ich denn in meinem Verein möchte, da hier (Nachbargewässer meines Vereinsgewässers) viel mehr gefangen wird. Hier gibt es riesige Forellen und sogar Störe werden regelmäßig besetzt. Das Baggergewässer hat vielleicht 2 ha und der Jahresbeitrag liegt bei 120€.
Nach meinen Infos ist der Störbesatz bei uns verboten. Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn irgendwann bei Streitigkeiten unter den Mitgliedern jemand den Besatz der Fischereibehörde melden würde?

Ich frage mich, ob und wie sich ein Gewässerwart bezüglich eigener Besatzmaßnahmen absichern kann. Kann der Hegeplan der Fischereibehörde zwecks Prüfung vorgelegt werden?


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Welse dürfte man dem Gesetz nach ja auch nicht besetzen.
Und trotzdem ist gefühlt in jedem 3. "Baggerloch" Wels drin.
In der Regel müssen diese Fische dann wieder rausgefangen werden.
Das übernehmen dann die Angler 
Dauert aber schon mal ein paar Jahre bis das der letzte auch wieder raus ist :q
Der Stör war doch mal heimisch.
Und in der Elbe sind doch auch Störe besetzt worden.
Versteh einer die Gesetze in Deutschland


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Der Stör..... schon mal informiert, wie viele Arten es da gibt?


----------



## sebwu (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

und die bastarde nicht vergessen...


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn irgendwann bei Streitigkeiten unter den Mitgliedern jemand den Besatz der Fischereibehörde melden würde?
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob und wie sich ein Gewässerwart bezüglich eigener Besatzmaßnahmen absichern kann. Kann der Hegeplan der Fischereibehörde zwecks Prüfung vorgelegt werden?


 
 Du meinst einen Aufsichtsbeamten zu zwingen so etwas wahrzunehmen, bis Er es gar nicht mehr Übersehen kann... 
 Besser ich lösche den Rest, den in NRW erscheint mir das nicht selten so.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Stör..... schon mal informiert, wie viele Arten es da gibt?



Darüber muss man sich informieren, ebenfalls über deren natürliche Lebensweise (Aufenthalt im Meer[Salzwasser], laichen im Süsswasser). Anschließend sollte man sich Gedanken darüber machen, ob Störe in geschlossene Gewässer man heimisch waren.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Was ist denn der "natürliche Bestand" eines Gewässers, das vor einer Zeit noch grüne Wiese war? So wie es alle Baggerseen einmal waren!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Das was übers Gefieder der Wasservögel reinkommt... unser Vereinsteich liegt im Hochwassergebiet und vor jahren sind mit dem Hochwasser diverse Störe die aus einem FoPu ausbrachen  eingebracht worden. Da kann man von halbwegs natürlichem Besatz ausgehen  leider ist so auch ein nicht kleiner Waller reingekommen was die Bewirtschaftung erschwert


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Welse dürfte man dem Gesetz nach ja auch nicht besetzen.
> Und trotzdem ist gefühlt in jedem 3. "Baggerloch" Wels drin.
> In der Regel müssen diese Fische dann wieder rausgefangen werden.
> Das übernehmen dann die Angler
> ...



Das liegt an Dier.
Der Stör, die Störarten.
Versuch doch mal heimische Störe als Besatz zu bekommen.
Angeboten wird der Abfall der deutschen Kaviarproduktion an männlichen fremden Störarten.
Du würdest ja auch kein Gorilla-Weibchen als Frau betrachten und heiraten, oder..?

Der Wels war übring´s in der Elbe und östlich davon heimisch, einige Fachkräfte vermuten das sogar regional im Rhein.
 Letzteres ist umstritten, so wie auch das natürliche Vorkommen des Zanders in Elbe und östlich der Elbe.
 Verflucht kompliziert die Sachlage um die Gesetze zu verstehen.



Sibirische-Störe und Zander sind halt Modefischarten für Angler, so wie einst der Wels und der Graser der Traum vieler Angler und selbst Fachkräfte der 80er war.
Nun ist er bei viele Anglern aus der Mode gekommen und man will Ihn nicht mehr und kennt die Probleme mit den Grasern.
Das hat alles nicht immer mit Vernunft zu tun, sondern mit Mode und Wünschen.
Die Vernünftigen würden sich zunächst fragen welcher Vollidiot, Rapfen verbreitet hat, die weder schmecken noch Grätenarm sind.
Diese kaum betrachtete teilweise neue Art, würde regional ein Feindbild verdienen.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du würdest ja auch kein Gorilla-Weibchen als Frau betrachten  und heiraten, oder..?



Och geh mal auf die Straße, dann sagst du so etwas nicht mehr so leichtfertig dahin. |supergri|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Andal schrieb:


> Och geh mal auf die Straße, dann sagst du so etwas nicht mehr so leichtfertig dahin. |supergri|supergri



Im Alter wird man weniger wählerisch?   

*Duckundrenn*


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Im Alter wird man weniger wählerisch?
> 
> *Duckundrenn*



Ganz im Gegentum. Mann lernt den Genuß des Verzichtes zu schätzen! :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Andal schrieb:


> Och geh mal auf die Straße, dann sagst du so etwas nicht mehr so leichtfertig dahin. |supergri|supergri


 

 Ich sehe immer nur die rot-weiß gescheckten Robben und Wahlrösser beim Sonnenbad an den Turi-Stränden.
 Seltsam ich scheine Ihnen kaum aufzufallen wenn ich mich dazwischen in die Sonne lege.#h


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du würdest ja auch kein Gorilla-Weibchen als Frau betrachten und heiraten, oder..?


Meine Freundin ist auf dem besten Weg, zum Gorilla zu werden :q






Ich sehe da immer noch einen Unterschied wo ich besetze.
Ist es der Angelverein mit einem keinen Baggerloch oder eben ein Gewässer war einen Zufluss hat.
Es wurden ja auch schon Schwarzbarsche zum Fang ausgesetzt.
Aber eben so das sie im geschlossenen Gewässer verbleiben.
Zumindest bis zum nächsten Hochwasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Hut ab, da steckt enorm viel Arbeit und Disziplin drin. Kommt nur Doof, wenn deine Freundin dich bei Diskussionen und Trotz durch die Wohnung schiebt wie nen Pappkarton. :q

Ich habe den Sport Jahrelang gemacht, eine bestimmte Form zu erreichen und zu halten ist schwerer als alles, was ich in meinem Leben getan habe.


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hut ab, da steckt enorm viel Arbeit und Disziplin drin. Kommt nur Doof, wenn deine Freundin dich bei Diskussionen und Trotz durch die Wohnung schiebt wie nen Pappkarton. :q


Genau daran hat sie schwer zu knabbern, ich wiege das doppelte von ihr, da hilft aller Sport nichts  
In der Woche kommt sie auf 12-14 Std. Sport.
Ja, in ihrem Alter kostet das gleich doppelt so viel Arbeit.
Die Kleine ist ja keine 20 mehr, auch keine 30 oder 40 :q


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Hallo,

das mit dem Besatz ist halt auch Ländersache. Wie das in anderen Bundesländern geregelt ist weiss ich nicht, aber bei uns in Bayern erübrigt sich Störbesatz eigentlich. Besetzt werden dürfte eh nur der europäische Stör (Acipenser sturio) und der Sterlet, welche aber ganzjährig geschützt sind, also fällt das Angeln darauf schon mal flach oder führt zu Schwierigkeiten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Und dann hätten wir noch den keinen, aber feinem Unterschied zwischen *ge*schlossemem und *abge*schlossenen Gewässern. Natürlich immer in Abhängigkeit der Entscheidung der UFiBeh.


----------



## rippi (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Lösung: Sturisoma besetzen. In Deutschland nicht geschützt und sowohl Wels- als auch Störangler freuen sich.


----------



## Michael.S (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Störe sind sicher nicht verboten , die werden ja schon seit längerer Zeit in die Oste besetzt , ebenso Lachse , beide waren da ja auch mal heimisch


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Es gibt sehr viele Störarten, aber die heimischen, Europäischer, Atlantischer Stör und Sterlet sind überall ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Infos ist der Störbesatz bei uns verboten. Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn irgendwann bei Streitigkeiten unter den Mitgliedern jemand den Besatz der Fischereibehörde melden würde?



Das ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, Geldbuße bis 50.000€.


----------



## bigpit12 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Das werden mit Sicherheit Störhybride sein, die da gesetzt wurden. 
Werden bei uns in Sachsen auch gesetzt, MM 70cm, einer am Tag darf entnommen werden.


----------



## Michael.S (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

In der Oste sind das Atlantische Störe , also wohl auch die die es dort mal gab   http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/332-stoere-nord-und-ostsee.html


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



bigpit12 schrieb:


> Das werden mit Sicherheit Störhybride sein, die da gesetzt wurden.
> Werden bei uns in Sachsen auch gesetzt, MM 70cm, einer am Tag darf entnommen werden.


 Wohl eher nur regional und nicht in ganz Sachsen.
 Denn Ich würde vermuten das selbst in Sachsen deutsches Naturschutzrecht gilt, was die Länder halt um zu setzen haben.
Wie gesagt, Deutschland ist Kaviarproduzent, da sind die Männchen über.
 Ist halt die Angelteichbewirtschaftung, die aber nichts mit dem Bewirtschaftungsauftrag im Sinne der Natur zu tun hat.
 Mindestmaß und Fangbegrenzung dienen dann nur dem Spaß und der Verteilung ohne vorgesehener Bedeutung.
 Was Du da beschreibst ist also doppelt angreifbar, vom Naturschutz und Tierschutzgesetz, wenn es die Regel wäre.
 So wie eben auch Mindestmaße beim Karpfen von über 100cm ist es eher der Versuch zu tricksen.


----------



## sebwu (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Michael.S schrieb:


> In der Oste sind das Atlantische Störe , also wohl auch die die es dort mal gab   http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/332-stoere-nord-und-ostsee.html


  dann fang mal einen davon...|uhoh:


nochmal, störe sind eine familie mit vielen eigenständigen arten und in solchen fischpuffs wie vom te genannt wird wohl_ kein_  acipenser oxyrinchus besetzt oder gar natürlich vorkommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



sebwu schrieb:


> dann fang mal einen davon...|uhoh:
> 
> 
> nochmal, störe sind eine familie mit vielen eigenständigen arten und in solchen fischpuffs wie vom te genannt wird wohl_ kein_ acipenser oxyrinchus besetzt oder gar natürlich vorkommen.



Ich habe Deine Antwort zunächst gar nicht verstanden, aber dann viel mir auf das Wir wohl Alle mit dem Begriff und Namen Stör durcheinander kommen. und Verwirrung stiften.

Bei den Stören die oft mal günstig als Besatzfische für Angelteiche zu bekommen sind wird es sich meist um die Milchner vom Sibirische Stör und Hybriden handeln.

In der Oste und Elbe wurden keine Atlantischen Störe acipenser oxyrinchus, sondern europäische Störe _Acipenser sturio _besetzt.
Nachzuchten der letzten dieser Stören aus Frankreich.
Eigentlich wollte man sie zunächst in der Oder ansiedeln, bis man dann feststellte das der Ostseeraum eben nicht vom Europäischen sondern vom Atlantischen oder besser dann baltischen Stör besiedelt wurde.
Atlantische Störe bewohnen die Küsten von Nordamerika und sollen einst auch die Ostsee, nicht aber die Nordsee und Resteuropa besiedelt haben.

Bedeutet das geht hier gerade lustig durcheinander, weil einst und heute die Menschen Stör sagen und doch oft verschiedene Arten meinen, oder nicht einmal wissen das es verschiedene Arten sind.

Wobei eben der europäische Stör heute akut vom Aussterben bedroht ist und sich wohl schon Europaweit seit Jahren nicht einmal mehr selbst vermehrt.
Von einem weitverbreiten Massenfisch zusammen geschrumpft auf einzelne wilde Einzeltiere in einem einzigen Flussgebiet + Besatzversuche.
Dagegen scheinen Tiger oder Nashörner noch prima wild lebend zurecht zu kommen und Elefanten sind im Vergleich nicht einmal akut vom Aussterben bedroht.

Zusammen ergibt das ein ganz üblen Eindruck vom europäischen speziell deutschen Naturschutzbewusstsein.
Immerhin waren es Stör und Lachs wo man vor über 100 Jahren versuchte mit Fangbeschränkungen und Besatzmaßnamen diese Brotfische der Fischerei zu erhalten.
Ein praktisches Bespiel das Verbote, Mindestmaße und Gesetze aber auch Ämter und Beamte das nicht wirklich verhindern können wenn der politische Wille und das Interesse der Allgemeinheit fehlt.
Darum finde Ich es gar nicht so schlimm das nun in vielen Angelteichen Störe vorkommen, denn das verschaffte Ihm nun wieder Aufmerksamkeit.

Totalschutz ist wie das Totentuch was man über eine Art legt die dann unbemerkt aussterben kann.
 och nicht ganz tot, nimmt man Ihr dann auch noch Ihre Lobby die sie aber braucht um
Gesetze und Recht einfordern zu können.
 Man begräbt die Art bevor sie tot ist.

 Deutscher Kaviar aus Hamburg erzeugt aus _Acipenser sturio , _galt mal als die Premium Ware.
Russischer Kaviar als Billigware.
Heute ist Deutschland wieder ein Kaviar Erzeuger, nun aber aus Aquakultur mit Fremden Arten.
Vielleicht würde es helfen zu versuchen da in Richtung heimische Störe zu lenken. Dann würden weniger Fremde in die Natur gelangen und man könnte an Besatzfische gelangen.
Auch da forschte man aber bislang eher in die Richtung Massentierhaltung mit Fremdarten.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie die GW das sehen, da offensichtlich gegen Gesetze verstoßen werden.

Könnten GWs ihre Besatzvorstellungen den Fischereibehörden zwecks Genehmigung vorlegen oder ist dies nicht möglich?
Mit einer Genehmigung wäre die GWs raus aus der Haftung.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie die GW das sehen, da offensichtlich gegen Gesetze verstoßen werden.
> 
> Könnten GWs ihre Besatzvorstellungen den Fischereibehörden zwecks Genehmigung vorlegen oder ist dies nicht möglich?
> Mit einer Genehmigung wäre die GWs raus aus der Haftung.


und der Beamte der Verantwortliche?

 Du erlebst ja wie offen und vielfältig Dier geantwortet wird, wenn Du drohend den Finger hebst.:q

 Ein G.W kann vieles machen ohne das es Jemand interessiert oder es beweisbar wäre.
 Erst wenn er sich aus der Deckung heraus begibt, wird er angreifbar.
 Viele Dinge die ein G.W so tut, sind heikel.
 (Fischtransport, Fischbesatz, Kleinst-Renaturierung, das Verjagen von Kormoranen, Baumschnitt, Bepflanzung u.v.m
 So sind  Pläne, Rechnungen und Berichte auch manipulierbar und nicht immer ehrlich.
 Ehrlichkeit erkennt man oft daran das Jemand sich angreifbar positioniert.
 Wenn alles gut erscheint, kann es auch Schein sein.

 Teilweise braucht es halt Sondergenehmigungen, die man dann aber auch begründen muss, um sie zu erhalten.
 Einfacher ist es natürlich heimlich zu machen, weil man Selbst etwas für richtig hält.
 Viele machen da dann auch mal spontanen Bullshit, den Ihnen vermutlich sich absichernde Fachkräfte nicht genehmigen würden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Es wäre schön, wenn sich der GW, der in der Regel "ausgebildeter" Laie ist, absichern könnte. Dazu gehört z.B. eine Abnahme der Hegepläne z.B. durch eine Fischereibehörde.

Das die Meinungen unter den GWs auseinandergehen, erlebt man beim Thema Waller-, Karpfen-, Zanderbesatz besonders deutlich.

Als spezialisierter Welsangler freue ich mich z.B. über gute Bestände, während es 80% der anderen Vereinsmitglieder anders sehen. Allerdings gilt dies eher für die Thekenbrüder und seltener für die am Wasser aktiven Angler. Dort ist z.B. bei uns die Haltung eher bei 50/50.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Um "fremde Fische"  zu besetzen benötigt man heutzutage schon eine ganze Menge krimineller Energie, was bei einem eventuellen Strafverfahren dann nicht strafmildernd wird.

Der Fischzüchter in der EU muss über alle Fische in seiner Zucht Buch führen. Zugang in Stück, Gewicht, woher. Abgang in Stück, Gewicht, wohin. Er muss auch angeben wie hoch der Verlust durch Tod, oder Predatoren in seiner Anlage ist.
Alle Fische die verkauft werden müssen regelmäßig vor dem Verkauf  von einer staatlichen Untersuchung oder einem beauftragten Tierarzt untersucht werden um die Seuchenfreiheit zu bescheinigen. Nur dann dürfen Fische überhaupt in andere Gewässer besetzt werden.
Der Fischzuüchter muss auch eine Transportbescheinigung beim Transport mitführen. Darin ist die Herkunft der Fische und der Zielort beschrieben und natürlich die Fischarten und Mengen. Zuletzt muss dann der Gewässerwart oder sonst jemand den Empfang der Fische und die Unversehrtheit beim Empfang bescheinigen.
Soweit die Gesetze und Vorschriften.
Wie üblich sagen jetzt viele, das interessiert mich nicht. Wer  will mir was nachweisen?
Wenn die Buchhaltung beim Fischzüchter stimmt ist alles nachzuweisen. Wenn die Buchhaltung auffällig ist kann er seine Zulassung als EU zugelassener Fischzüchter riskieren.
Der Gewässerwart riskiert Strafen wegen Faunenverfälschung. Das kann durchaus den Fischereischein kosten. Nicht zuletzt hohe Geldstrafen( zu Recht) für alle Beteiligten.
Deshalb sollte Besatz mit nicht heimischen Fischen immer von der Fischereibehörde genehmigt werden.


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Um "fremde Fische"  zu besetzen benötigt man heutzutage schon eine ganze Menge krimineller Energie, was bei einem eventuellen Strafverfahren dann nicht strafmildernd wird.
> Der Fischzüchter in der EU muss über alle Fische in seiner Zucht Buch führen.


In jedem größeren Baumarkt oder beim Koi Händler kaufe ich dir Massen an Stör ohne meine Identität preiszugeben.
Die setze ich in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion in den Vereinsteich, fertig.
Genauso werden immer wieder zu groß gewordene Fische aus Gartenteichen in andere, fremde Gewässer umgesetzt.
Nicht 1 oder 2, ich kenne Leute die mal eben 10 Störe loswerden wollten.
Und es gibt sogar Vereine die freuen sich über solche Fische, natürlich ganz inoffiziell.
Ja, die Welt ist voller Krimineller :vik:
Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich muss meinen Stör aus meinem Gartenteich auch mal loswerden.
Die Frage ist, räuchern oder ihm die Freiheit schenken #6


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In jedem größeren Baumarkt oder beim Koi Händler kaufe ich dir Massen an Stör ohne meine Identität preiszugeben.



Das dürfte eher die Ausnahme sein, kaum ein Angelverein kauft die 30cm Sterlets für den Teich und wartet Jahre, bis sie etwas auf den Rippen haben. Die meisten Störe werden fangfertig besetzt und stammen direkt vom Züchter. 
Das sieht man den sibirischen Stören, die ab und zu in Rhein oder Elbe gefangen werden, auch an.


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

@Barschangler,

also wie gesagt, einfach kriminell. Kein Kavaliersdelikt. Da sollte einfach auch mal das Bewusstsein einsetzen, was für ein Scheixx mit solchen Besätzen in der Natur geschieht.
Und klare Ansage an alle Angler und Angelvereine die sowas  gutheißen oder klammheimlich fördern, euch gehören alle Lizenzen zum Gewässerbewirtschaften und Angeln entzogen. Ihr seid Totengräber der Angelei.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In jedem größeren Baumarkt oder beim Koi Händler kaufe ich dir Massen an Stör ohne meine Identität preiszugeben.
> Die setze ich in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion in den Vereinsteich, fertig.
> Genauso werden immer wieder zu groß gewordene Fische aus Gartenteichen in andere, fremde Gewässer umgesetzt.
> Nicht 1 oder 2, ich kenne Leute die mal eben 10 Störe loswerden wollten.
> ...



 Du hast den Istzustand Deutschlands gut beschrieben, Willmalwassagen hat beschrieben wie es sein Sollte, wenn das Recht nicht nur auf dem Papier stehen soll.
 Aber das geht nun in die Allgemeinpolitik, eines von Scheinheiligkeit nun immer mehr zerrissenen Landes.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Barschangler,
> 
> also wie gesagt, einfach kriminell. Kein Kavaliersdelikt. Da sollte einfach auch mal das Bewusstsein einsetzen, was für ein Scheixx mit solchen Besätzen in der Natur geschieht.
> Und klare Ansage an alle Angler und Angelvereine die sowas  gutheißen oder klammheimlich fördern, euch gehören alle Lizenzen zum Gewässerbewirtschaften und Angeln entzogen. Ihr seid Totengräber der Angelei.



schaue in jeden Vorgarten, in der Pflanzenwelt üblich. Die Forsten suchen sogar bewusst nach neuen Baumarten wegen der Klimaveränderungen.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*

Einfach mal schauen, womit sich die Fischereiforschung in öffentlichen Gewässer so die letzten 20, 30 Jahre beschäftigt. Es geht überwiegend um Artenschutz, Genetik und heimische Bestände. Der Ertrag oder anglerische Zielfische und wirtschaftliche Optimierung wurden vom Hauptfeld zur Sparte oder in die Aquakulturforschung ausgelagert. Was wir heute davon halten, interessiert schon lange niemand mehr und bei einer Überarbeitung der Besatzvorschriften wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht an den Wünschen von Fischern und Anglerverbänden orientiert, wenn man auf so viel Arbeit zurückgreifen kann.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> In jedem größeren Baumarkt oder beim Koi Händler kaufe ich dir Massen an Stör ohne meine Identität preiszugeben.
> Die setze ich in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion in den Vereinsteich, fertig.
> Genauso werden immer wieder zu groß gewordene Fische aus Gartenteichen in andere, fremde Gewässer umgesetzt.
> Nicht 1 oder 2, ich kenne Leute die mal eben 10 Störe loswerden wollten.
> ...




In solchen Vereinen ist die Anglerzufriedenheit oft größer als in "ordnungsgemäß" bewirtschafteten Vereinen. Wenn dann noch ein Entnahmeverbot für die wertvollen Störe besteht ....

Die meisten Angler wollen  in erster Linie etwas fangen. Möglichst groß, stark und schnell. Der Ökogedanke kommt erst weiter hinten. Nicht bei allen, aber bei der Mehrheit schon.


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler wollen  in erster Linie etwas fangen. Möglichst groß, stark und schnell. Der Ökogedanke kommt erst weiter hinten. Nicht bei allen, aber bei der Mehrheit schon.


Genau so sieht es aus.
Starte im Verein doch mal eine anoyme Umfrage welche Fische besetzt werden sollen.
Zu 90% kommt da was großes bei raus, vollkommen egal ob die Fische ins Gewässer passen oder nicht :q
Aber auf der Vereinssitzung das öffentlich zu äußern ist natürlich tabu.


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Besatz legal, illegal.*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In solchen Vereinen ist die Anglerzufriedenheit oft größer als in "ordnungsgemäß" bewirtschafteten Vereinen. Wenn dann noch ein Entnahmeverbot für die wertvollen Störe besteht ....



Hi, ist sie das?

In den gleichen Vereinen beklagen sich Angler dann auch gerne über schlechte Fängen bei anderen Arten / Angelmethoden, dann wächst auch gern der Wunsch nach Besatz mit Allerweltsfischen wie Brassen und Rotaugen, Barschen oder gleich "Futterfisch". Einige solcher Vereine ringen um Mitglieder und man kämpft mit put and take Refo-Besatz um seine   Existenz, Schwierigkeit ist dann dabei: Man kann ja nicht unbegrenzt Karpfen- / Stör- / Großfischangler aufnehmen, weil die sich sonst gegenseitig die Plätze weg nehmen.:q
Das Leben ist schon hart. lol

Grüße JK


----------

